# Tomb King Tactics



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Greetings all and thank you for stopping by.

This thread is something that I have been meaning to set up for a while now (ever since I started the Orcs and Goblins thread many moons ago) unlike many of the other tactical threads relating to the Tomb Kings I will not be rating the individual units/characters but rather focussing on specialised builds that I have seen and thought of to try and give new/returning/old Tomb King players a different insight into the army (perhaps) or give you a direction/play style that appeals to you.

Obviously this is not the be all and end all of Tomb Kings Tactica but should give you an idea about how I see the army and a launching point for your own armies to reclaim lands once lost.

So for a start instead of a 'standard' build I will discuss my current Tomb King List (it's my thread after all) 

So then army discussion time, when I asked people at Tournaments what they initially thought of when they thought of Tomb Kings I was given the answers that I expected, slow, magic heavy, tar pits. So I built this army to try something new for me as well as refresh the local players thoughts about the Tomb Kings as a few of us (5) started the army and I alone am still attempting to play them.

So to build this list I want M5 units to be the slowest that I have....

*Time of Kings* - Tournament List (2500 Points, No restrictions)

Total Roster Cost: 2496 

Tomb King - 270 pts 
Destroyer of Eternities, Dragonbane Gem, The Other Trickster's Shard 

Liche High Priest - 295 pts 
Level 4, Lore of Nehekhara, Dispel Scroll, Golden Death Mask of Kharnut 

Tomb Prince - 187 pts 
Shield, Sword of Might, Dragonhelm, Chariot 

Tomb Herald - 99 pts 
Armour of Fortune, Great Weapon 

5 Skeleton Chariots - 315 pts 
Full Command, Banner of Eternal Flame 

6 Skeleton Chariots - 360 pts 
Full Command 

37 Tomb Guard - 526 pts 
Halberd, Full Command, Banner of Swiftness 

3 Carrion - 72 pts 

3 Carrion - 72 pts 

3 Sepulchral Stalkers - 165 pts 

Casket of Souls - 135 pts


The army is fairly easy to set up and deploy, typically I do not like Deathstar units but I wanted to build the list around a couple of 'key' items from the book notably the Destroyer of Eternities and the Golden Death Mask of Kharnut. Obviously I couldn't fit both of these items onto a single character or onto a Hero level character which meant that I would have to give the Death Mask to the Heirophant of the Army. Also with the Destroyer of Eternities being as expensive (and for good reason) as it is I have little points left in the magical allowance to get protection which leads me to have to create a 'Deathstar' unit. 

*The Golden Mask Star*

The Tomb King and Tomb Prince have an interesting rule *My Will Be Done* which allows them to transfer their unmodified Weapon Skill onto non characters/mounts/constructs which makes the Tomb Guard seem like a very good choice for a bodyguard unit. Also since I am taking the Golden Death Mask on a Level 4 Wizard he really needs some protection and to be honest I don't like giving these guys ward saves which means that the best protection for this guy is going to be the 2nd rank. This in turn then means that I need a 3rd character to join the unit and have to deploy 5 wide. The choice of character for me was more of a fluffy choice compared to the rest of the army I would take a Tomb Herald due to the Sworn Bodyguard rule and equip him with a 5++ save, I know that it can only be taken once per turn on a 2+ but if it keeps the King Swinging it is beneficial. I also need to keep the Herald away from the King (due to Other Tricksters Shard) so he goes into the other corner of the unit. The final choice that I made on this unit was that I would not use the Banner of the Undying Legion as I really need this unit to be able to keep pace with the other two combat blocks of the army so I opted for the +1M Banner for M5 undead!

I know I will catch a lot of flack (not Flakk) for the Tomb Prince but again he is included for my idea of fluff for the army, he is their to tackle Rank and File Troops after the impact hits have taken place hence the Champion in the unit to take challenges and get resurrected to allow the Prince the chance to keep swinging.

The Chaff units in the list are chosen for speed and the amount of wounds that the small unit size brings, I hold no reservations that this army need to play well to perform well due to the small amount of units but I hope that the hittyness of the list will carry me through the combats and that the Casket attracts enough dispell dice to allow me to keep the fallen standing back up otherwise I will quickly run out of power and crumble.

So there we have it, cock on the block Tomb Kings

Hope you enjoy. :victory:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok for the second list I will use my Old Tomb King Army List

*Crazy Constructs* - Tournament List (2500 Points, No restrictions)

This list focusses on Lore of Light (General) and the benefits that it gives to Necropolis Knights

Total Roster Cost: 2500

Liche High Priest - 235 pts
Level 4, Lore of Light, Dispel Scroll

Liche High Priest - 235 pts
Level 4, Heirophant, Earthing Rod

15 Skeleton Archers - 110 pts
Musician, Standard Bearer

15 Skeleton Archers - 110 pts
Musician, Standard Bearer

5 Skeleton Horse Archers - 70 pts

5 Skeleton Horse Archers - 70 pts

5 Skeleton Horse Archers - 70 pts

3 Skeleton Chariots - 195 pts
Musician, Standard Bearer, Banner of Eternal Flame

3 Sepulchral Stalkers - 165 pts

4 Necropolis Knights - 280 pts
Champion, Musician

6 Necropolis Knights - 420 pts
Full Command

Khemrian Warsphinx - 230 pts
Fiery Roar

Casket of Souls - 135 pts

Hierotitan - 175 pts

Many people who i have spoken to about Lore of Nehekhara see it as a "tax" a way that allows them to unlock a 'more powerful' magic lore, this list combines Lore of Nehekhara and Lore of Light to create a few very nasty units.

*NOTE* The Warsphinx can be replaced by another unit of 3 Necropolis Knights with the remaining points being used on an Opal Amulet for one of the Level 4 Wizards (Heirophant)

The way the list works boils down to this.

Defensive Base
Archers with Level 4
Heirotitan (seperating the archer units)
Casket (on a hill behind previously mentioned 3 units)

Offensive Base
Necroknights/Sphinx
Stalkers
Chariots

Chaff

The Spells that you want from the Lore of Nehekhara are as follows (in my order of preference)

-Smiting
-Protection
-Cursed Blades

And from Lore of Light

-Timewarp
-Speed of Light

If you get the "winning combination" is it possible to make a unit of 6 Necropolis Knights WS10, +2 Attacks and ASF. This is the idea, get your opponent aware of this combination he will quickly be able to burn through his Dispel Dice pool especially with the Casket and Heirotitan in play. It does not matter if you do not get off the combination on a unit, even one of the buffs on a Necropolis Knight Unit will increase their damage dealing abilities.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Golden Mask Star Revision 1

Total Roster Cost: 2499

Tomb King - 270 pts
Destroyer of Eternities, Dragonbane Gem, The Other Trickster's Shard

Liche High Priest - 305 pts
Level 4, Lore ofNehekhara, Fencer's Blades, Golden Death Mask of Kharnut

3 Skeleton Chariots - 195 pts
Musician, Standard, Banner of Eternal Flame

6 Skeleton Chariots - 360 pts
Full Command

5 Skeleton Horse Archers - 70 pts

5 Skeleton Horsemen - 60 pts

38 Tomb Guard - 529 pts
Halberds, Musician, Standard Bearer, Banner of Swiftness

5 Carrion - 120 pts

4 Necropolis Knights - 280 pts
Musician, Champion

Casket of Souls - 135 pts

Hierotitan - 175 pts


So after a trial game I have made some changes to the list, the Tomb Guard work better in a horde formation and as a result the Heirophant needs some protection and still needs that pretty mask so Fencer's Blades it is.

The Herald and the Prince, simply did not work so they have been dropped.

2 Large units or chariots is both too much and not enough so have dropped 2 from the flaming banner unit and replaced the points in core with horse archers and horsemen

Necroknights have been added to be used as a 3rd combat block 

Heirotitan is included to provide another caster and a boost to the level 4


----------

